# Rosko, my red nose puppy!!



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

9 weeks old!


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Awwwwwww!! I love him!

Welcome to the board! You will learn tons here!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Cute chocolate pup  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What a cutey!


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks! He just turned 9 weeks on the 22nd.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Rosko laying on my girlfriend's lap 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hes got a big ole head on him.


----------



## Jabu (Oct 23, 2013)

oh sweet!! enjoy the new addition to the family!!!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

He's a cutie! Welcome

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

For a second I thought you were wearing a six flags shirt. Your pants are the wrong color for the uniform.

Neon shirts and blue sweaters and khaki pants are part of my nightmares. Haha

Cute pup. Welcome to GP.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Adorable puppy


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

My buddy doesn't feel good today. :/








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Man I have total puppy fever!! This pup is definitely a new fav of mine, really looking forward to watching him grow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks.HeHe's definitely adorable


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

welcome! he sure is a cutie! How come he isn't feeling well? Hope he gets back to his old self soon!


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

He was throwing up which was causing dehydration but the vet pumped water and medicine into him and he's feeling a little better now. I guess it was like a flu.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Can I ask where u got him from?


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

A breeder in Indiana

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Whats his bloodlines? Is he registered?


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

rosko sleeping next to my other dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I want to steal your puppy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Will be 10 weeks on Friday 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

RedNoseRosko said:


> View attachment 37290
> rosko sleeping next to my other dog
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is that a Catahoula?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Rosko and mommy enjoying the day!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Do you know his bloodlines?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Not positive of his bloodlines.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Catahoula?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

RedNoseRosko said:


> Catahoula?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


the other dog..what kind is it?

cute pup.


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Puppy is a red nose and the other is a blue heeler mixed with Boston terrier

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

RedNoseRosko said:


> Catahoula?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The black and white one, Not the pup. Looks like a heeler maybe? (Australian cattle dog) ?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I already beat you Dave.


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes. Mixed with boston terrier

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Awesome...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

~StangChick~ said:


> I already beat you Dave.


Of course you did haha I'm old and slow!:cheers:


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

RedNoseRosko said:


> Puppy is a red nose
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I loves me the red nosed pitts.....but my heart is with the clown nosed...


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Stephan said:


> I loves me the red nosed pitts.....but my heart is with the clown nosed...


Buahaha love it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Rosko says happy thanksgiving!!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

10 weeks old yesterday 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He's getting big!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Right?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Hanging out with mommy today 








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## exemvm (Nov 30, 2013)

so cute ! <3


----------



## DerekMinaj (Dec 2, 2013)

Cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseRosko (Nov 24, 2013)

Rosko laying with the others

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

